# Casing Contest 2010 Custom Group A



## skiprat (Jul 22, 2010)

Morning All:biggrin:
Above are the first batch of pens in the Custom Group. Please choose your favourite and do the same in the poll for Custom Group B.

When you have done that, please do the same for the Generic Group A and B polls. 

I have to split them as there is a limit in the amount of choices you can fit in each poll.

Good Luck to all those that entered. You are all worthy winners to me!!:biggrin:


----------



## skiprat (Jul 22, 2010)

Pics of these pens


----------



## scrollsawwoodart (Jul 22, 2010)

The results are not hidden on this poll

Thought  would let you know
Jesse


----------



## skiprat (Jul 22, 2010)

Ooops!!!  Sorry about that!!!:redface: I could have sworn that I checked that they were all hidden. I had to rush out as soon as I posted them too.
Thanks Curtis for fixing it.:wink:


----------



## workinforwood (Jul 23, 2010)

The poll is too difficult for me to decide on a pen, especially the second group A:at-wits-end:

I wish they could all win!


----------



## mrcook4570 (Jul 24, 2010)

There are many excellent works here.  Well done by all!


----------



## bitshird (Jul 24, 2010)

There are too many far out pens to have to choose just one. Congratulations to all the entrants.


----------

